# motorhomes



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anybody know when the new A-S County range will introduce low-profile to the Northants model. In fact, is the entire range going to be made as low-profile as well as hi-line?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, don't know - but I know a man who does.  (See below)

_I can't quite understand why you have posted this in "Spain and Portugal Touring" either, so I'll move it to the Autosleepers forum for you. :roll: _

If nobody can answer the question, ring Autosleepers direct. They are very friendly and helpful, and you will be certain the answer is accurate! 

Dave

P.S. Nearly forgot. Welcome to the forum.


----------

